# Anybody racing YB`s yet ??



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Our season was to start this Sunday, August 24th,but since we purchased a new trailer,we are going to start August 31st....Hopefully,my birds will not get stale/bored,waiting another week...Alamo


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

Young bird season official starts on 9-6-14 in Northern Utah


----------



## akbird (Apr 29, 2010)

We started on July 27th flying both OB's and YB's. Have had a 100, 150, 200, 150 so far. This Sunday will be our 2nd 200 race.


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

We start the 30th. I know Eric K has started so far.


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

We start on the 30th of this month. (United Pigeon Combine)


----------



## doveman2 (Jul 22, 2012)

we started 7-26-14 so far 100, 100, 150, 150, and this Sunday a 200.


----------



## Lovelace (Jan 10, 2008)

we start on 9-13-14 with A and B races.

150
200
200
300
150
250
200
300


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

My club now is now flying in 2 combines last week was the 1st race in the Interstate Concourse but the club decided to take that race off because not enough ppl were ready. Tonight we shipped the Long Island Combine and the Interstate Concourse races. I was behind but pushed the birds to get them ready for the race but after hearing the forecast for hard races tomorrow I chose to save my birds for next week. Most of my YB team are either LBRA's or IF Convention birds and I can't see throwing them away in a 100 mile race that doesn't mean anything.


----------



## doveman2 (Jul 22, 2012)

I have a couple of if birds and so far have been doing good


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Pigeon0446 said:


> My club now is now flying in 2 combines last week was the 1st race in the Interstate Concourse but the club decided to take that race off because not enough ppl were ready. Tonight we shipped the Long Island Combine and the Interstate Concourse races. I was behind but pushed the birds to get them ready for the race but after hearing the forecast for hard races tomorrow I chose to save my birds for next week. Most of my YB team are either LBRA's or IF Convention birds and I can't see throwing them away in a 100 mile race that doesn't mean anything.


I hope a few of your club mates did the same as you , we don't want to see our LBRA birds go down before they get a chance.


----------



## doveman2 (Jul 22, 2012)

sorry then we have the kovacik/wells memorial race a 200 then a 150 and then aq 300


----------



## doveman2 (Jul 22, 2012)

then we are done my birds are still going strong got a pocket racing pigeon book OLD SCHOOL


----------



## Kalscoop (Nov 29, 2012)

We've had our fifth race yesterday . Our club auction race was also yesterday.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

ERIC K said:


> I hope a few of your club mates did the same as you , we don't want to see our LBRA birds go down before they get a chance.


The race wasn't as bad as forecasted but I still feel I made the right choice. Also 1040 the Les Riley bird was 38th out of 162 birds.
38 LI Graywood L 1040 IF 14 LBRA BB C 10:47:46 6/ 18 28.30 1045.774


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Alamo one of your IF birds was 89th.
89 LI Mario Brot 2260 AU 14 WVB BC H 11:21:31 10/ 30 01:10 871.290 0


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Hi Walter....Thanks for the heads up....Are the results posted on your site ?? It looks like our 1st race here in Western Pa,will be rained out....90% chance of rain Sunday....So I guess I`ll sit around and watch football.....My wife`s best friends are coming in today from Long Island....Can`t wait to have some Italian cookies etc...NO racing but GREAT eating in store for Mr Alamo....hahahahahahahaha !!!!!.......Alamo


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Well,1st race was rained out...Very bad weather predicted....So the combine cancelled shipping/racing.....As of Monday 9/1 >> Weather for Sat/Sun 9/6 & 9/7 = Rain....Don`t think I can handle any more of this crappy weather....Seems like it is always on the weekend,once we start racing....Alamo


----------



## doveman2 (Jul 22, 2012)

Alamo, Can't your combine change your race day to a day of good weather? thats what we did here in the mid west. we have had three races moved one day either way works good. we race on Saturdays here. we moved this weeks race(6) to sunday cause of bad weather. 

Good Luck in your season Richie


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

doveman2 said:


> Alamo, Can't your combine change your race day to a day of good weather? thats what we did here in the mid west. we have had three races moved one day either way works good. we race on Saturdays here. we moved this weeks race(6) to sunday cause of bad weather.
> 
> Good Luck in your season Richie


That only works good when your on the short end trying to squeeze races in between storms. I would say that the 3 races you are talking about were flown ( for our club) on the worst days so far... . We even had WPR birds up here and their release is supposed to be one hour after ours ? It seams funny a bird would fly 70 miles against the wind too far when there is an hour separating the release times.


----------



## doveman2 (Jul 22, 2012)

I still say to be true. young birds are still learning the hard way


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

We race on Sunday`s........If we raced on Saturday`s,it would be good to either hold the birds over,or just ship Sat for Sunday,to race on the better weather day...But that is not available here at this time....Alamo


----------



## luckyloft (Oct 21, 2006)

First race Sept. 21st.....Dove season opened on Sept. 1st so we need to let things calm down a bit. Jeff


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Alamo said:


> We race on Sunday`s........If we raced on Saturday`s,it would be good to either hold the birds over,or just ship Sat for Sunday,to race on the better weather day...But that is not available here at this time....Alamo


Our home liberator in the Long Island Combine has the freedom to move a race up 2 days or back 2 days to avoid bad weather. So if the race is scheduled for Sunday it could be moved anywhere from Friday to Tuesday.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Pigeon0446 said:


> Our home liberator in the Long Island Combine has the freedom to move a race up 2 days or back 2 days to avoid bad weather. So if the race is scheduled for Sunday it could be moved anywhere from Friday to Tuesday.


That's the way it should be. There is no point trying to race when the birds need to fight the weather to get home. Sometimes things do happen , but with the modern forecasts we have today it(a smash) should be rare. Not the norm.


----------



## Arrowhead loft EAST (Dec 27, 2013)

*Go to the results thread and tell us how your doing!*

We started 2 weeks ago in one of the clubs i fly and last week was the first week in the other club.

Why dont you guys go to the results thread so we can see how everyone is doing. Check out my results, got started with a bang hope they can keep it up!


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Finally had our 1st race...Had a strong NE (Headwind),but the sun was out,and blue sky with some nice white clouds....A normal Sept day around here....Had a new guy who`s thinking about racing his birds,sit with me waiting for the race birds...I sent 12 birds,out of my 16 total that I have...Birds were up at 7:30....Got two birds at 9:38...One was mine(cock),the other not mine(hen)...Well,if you have been racing pigeons for awhile,you know what happened....*Lets see who`s finishes this race report,correctly !!!!!*


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

WOW.......What a crew we have here...Nobody knows what the end of the story is ??
OK......The end of the story is,my cock bird should have won the race by 4 minutes,but instead lost the race by 1 minute,because HE had to try to get the HEN interested in him....He chased her around all that time...I had droppers,and even peanuts,but no getting him in.....So I gave up and sat down with my visitor,who was laughing,and having a good time,watching my so called winner fart around for 4 to 5 minutes....
*Moral of story:If anything can happen,it will happen on race day,especially when your 
FIRST bird arrives to the loft !!!*.......*Alamo*


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

We caught a beatin' the first week. Birds did really pretty poorly. 

The second week was much better. 

National Database-1 TOPEKA RACING PIGEON CLUB 09/09/14-14:18
MANHATTAN KS
Weekly Race Report Page 1
Open and Junior Category
Name: VIN1 Young Bird Race Flown: 09/07/2014

Release(A): 08:00 Birds: 205 Lofts: 11 Station: VINITA, OK-1
Weather (Rel) CLEAR, N 2 MPH, 67 deg (Arr) CLEAR, SE 5-10, 66 deg


POS NAME BAND NUMBER CLR X ARRIVAL MILES TOWIN YPM WS Cus Pts NDB Std Pts
1 VIPERMANN /22 40897 AU 14 TOP BC C 12:07:13 192.373 00.00 1369.557 50 98 
2 VIPERMANN LOF 40868 AU 14 TOP BC C 12:07:22 2/22 00.09 1368.726 49 95 
3 L. G. BARN/27 40315 AU 14 TOP BC H 10:41:33 124.560 01.28 1357.018 48 93 
4 L. G. BARNARD 40303 AU 14 TOP BC H 10:42:04 2/27 01.59 1352.692 47 90 
5 SHANNON SH/17 40270 AU 14 TOP BB H 10:54:08 130.656 06.13 1320.570 46 88 
6 L. G. BARNARD 40329 AU 14 TOP BBWF H 10:46:22 3/27 06.17 1317.729 45 85 
7 L. G. BARNARD 40316 AU 14 TOP BC H 10:46:23 4/27 06.18 1317.597 44 83 
8 L. G. BARNARD 40323 AU 14 TOP BC C 10:46:24 5/27 06.19 1317.465 43 80 
9 L. G. BARNARD 40327 AU 14 TOP BBWF H 10:46:28 6/27 06.23 1316.938 42 78 
10 L. G. BARNARD 40982 AU 14 TOP BCWF H 10:46:29 7/27 06.24 1316.806 41 76 
11 VIPERMANN LOF 41038 AU 14 TOP BC C 12:18:35 3/22 11.21 1309.355 40 73 
12 VIPERMANN LOF 41004 AU 14 TOP BB H 12:18:58 4/22 11.45 1307.416 39 71 
13 VIPERMANN LOF 40871 AU 14 TOP BC H 12:19:01 5/22 11.48 1307.164 38 68 
14 SHANNON SHIEL 40266 AU 14 TOP BB C 10:55:56 2/17 08.01 1307.059 37 66 
15 VIPERMANN LOF 41027 AU 14 TOP BCWF H 12:19:12 6/22 11.59 1306.240 36 63 
16 L. G. BARNARD 40317 AU 14 TOP BC C 10:48:17 8/27 08.12 1302.721 35 61 
17 L. G. BARNARD 40310 AU 14 TOP BLKC H 10:48:18 9/27 08.13 1302.592 34 59 
18 L. G. BARNARD 40307 AU 14 TOP BC C 10:48:21 10/27 08.16 1302.205 33 56 
19 L. G. BARNARD 40305 AU 14 TOP BC C 10:48:24 11/27 08.19 1301.818 32 54 
20 L. G. BARNARD 40325 AU 14 TOP BLKC C 10:48:32 12/27 08.27 1300.789 31 51 
21 L. G. BARNARD 40999 AU 14 TOP BB H 10:48:33 13/27 08.28 1300.660 30 49 

I just cut and pasted the top ten percent.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Nice! Pays to be long sometimes!


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Cincinnati combine sent 600 birds, and got only six back on the same day. A two hundred mile race. But most birds did come in the following day. They hit rain somewhere in the middle. Cincy combine races old and young birds at the same time.

Columbus combine cancelled their race, due to rain predictions.

I don't race young birds. But I have been hearing of heavy losses on training tosses and races, thus far in young bird season.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Finally received the results from our 1st race...I really can`t complain to much...Since my 1st bird home chased a lost stray hen for better part of 4 to 5 minutes...But he still got 25th Overall with 30 lofts,and 569 birds...You can see all the results by clicking the address below....Alamo


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

Not the greatest, but I can't complain too much considering it was a tough race with solar stuff going on and the birds being put up in a 14 mph head wind. 

What I did like is our top two birds in this race, also took first and second in the week's prior race, so there's that for consistency. 

National Database-1 TOPEKA RACING PIGEON CLUB 09/15/14-14:28
TOPEKA KS
Weekly Race Report Page 1
Open and Junior Category
Name: MUS1 Young Bird Race Flown: 09/13/2014

Release(A): 08:30 Birds: 178 Lofts: 11 Station: MUSKOGEE, OK-1
Weather (Rel) PTLY CLDY, N 14, 53 deg (Arr) PTLY CLDY, 10 SE, 60 deg


POS NAME BAND NUMBER CLR X ARRIVAL MILES TOWIN YPM WS Cus Pts NDB Std Pts
1 C. BAYLESS/26 40205 AU 14 TOP BC C 15:11:31 225.439 00.00 988.186 50 97 
2 K L K LOFT/11 10835 AU 14 ARPU BLKC C 15:29:30 234.567 01.43 984.120 49 94 
3 BOB EVERTS/15 40038 AU 14 TOP SIL C 15:15:22 224.556 05.25 974.966 48 92 
4 RICHARD TA/12 10899 AU 14 ARPU BB C 15:18:57 225.126 07.59 968.876 47 89 
5 C. BAYLESS 40215 AU 14 TOP BB H 15:41:35 2/26 30.04 919.343 46 86 
6 C. BAYLESS 40224 AU 14 TOP BC H 15:41:36 3/26 30.04 919.308 45 83 
7 L. G. BARN/23 40350 AU 14 TOP BB C 14:10:25 175.602 27.39 907.884 44 80 
8 VIPERMANN /27 40897 AU 14 TOP BC C 16:24:50 244.882 38.41 907.670 43 78 
9 VIPERMANN LOF 40868 AU 14 TOP BC C 16:26:34 2/27 40.25 904.369 42 75 
10 L. G. BARNARD 40312 AU 14 TOP BB H 14:13:04 2/23 30.18 900.871 41 72 
11 BUTCH MEYER/5 0454 IF 14 HALL BC C 16:21:14 241.171 41.41 900.745 40 69 
12 K L K LOFT 40904 AU 14 TOP BBSP C 16:14:05 2/11 46.18 889.578 39 66 
13 C. BAYLESS 40254 AU 14 TOP BLKC H 15:59:35 4/26 48.03 882.536 38 63 
14 C. BAYLESS 40214 AU 14 TOP BC C 15:59:51 5/26 48.20 882.012 37 61 
15 VIPERMANN LOF 40851 AU 14 TOP BB C 16:39:54 3/27 53.45 879.755 36 58 
16 L. G. BARNARD 40302 AU 14 TOP BCWF C 14:22:49 3/23 40.03 875.976 35 55 
17 RICHARD TANG 10885 AU 14 ARPU BC C 16:05:09 2/12 54.11 870.530 34 52 
18 SHANNON SH/17 40245 AU 14 TOP BCWF C 14:52:38 184.566 53.54 848.947 33 49


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Looks Pretty Good to me NO ONE Wins them all!


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

I am assuming you are Viper man?


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

*Look at these horrible YPM races...
*
Connellsville Racing Pigeon Club
Race #1 Parkersburg 100M.....Sept 7,2014 
Release 7:30am......Clear NE 5-10
5 Lofts 62 Birds
19 Fell Loft 107.069 12468 IF 14 FOYS RC 10:39:31 993.249
12 Alamo Loft 74.139 2244 AU 14 WVB BC 09:41:59 988.574
Alamo Loft 2226 AU 14 WVB BCWF 09:52:56 912.840
Fell Loft 0930 AU 14 TAR BB 10:59:04 900.369
Fell Loft 15080 IF 14 FOYS DC 11:01:23 890.501
Alamo Loft 2212 AU 14 WVB BC 10:05:35 838.620
10 Al Morris 109.252 0063 IF 14 YUK BBWF 11:21:41 830.478
15 Leon Areford 91.465 0351 IF 14 CVI RGRIZ 10:55:46 781.830
Leon Areford 0319 IF 14 CVI BB 11:05:34 746.286
Fell Loft 15060 IF 14 FOYS BB 11:44:43 739.006 
6 Frank Kula.....No Report



Conellsville Racing Pigeon Club 
RACE #2 PARKERSBURG 100M......Sept-14-2014
Release @ 7:30am.......Clear NE 2-5 
5 Lofts 57 BIRDS

FELL LOFT/20 12477 RC IF 14 FOYS 10:48:57 107.069 946.431 
AL MORRIS/16 13121 DC IF 14 FOYS 10:53:45 109.252 943.723 
AL MORRIS	13103 BB IF 14 FOYS 11:03:25 900.977 
FELL LOFT 704 BBWF IF 14 CVI 10:59:24 899.200
ALAMO/7 2212 BC AU 14 WVB 09:58:37 74.139 877.995
FELL LOFT 12476 WHT IF 14 FOYS 11:20:37 816.474
FELL LOFT 12463 BLK IF 14 FOYS 11:32:30 776.464 
ALAMO 2308 GRIZ IF 14 WVB 10:38:58 690.517
ALAMO 2232 BC AU 14 WVB 10:48:29 657.409
ALAMO 2211 BCWF AU 14 WVB 10:51:30 647.566 
ALAMO 2222 BC AU 14 WVB 10:54:49 637.080 
KULA/4 813 SIL IF 14 CVI ???? 104.871 ????

AREFORD/12 NO REPORT


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

LUCKYT said:


> Looks Pretty Good to me NO ONE Wins them all!





LUCKYT said:


> I am assuming you are Viper man?


Thanks, I appreciate it. 

Yeah, that's our loft name. I only posted the top ten percent, we also had four other birds come in the top twenty percent, so all in all, our results were decent.


----------

